# please help me to trace my old mare



## vkh (30 December 2012)

hi im trying to search for my old mare bubbles she may now be under a different name.
i sold her and wish i had never done it i asked the people i sold her to, if they needed to sell her to let me no.
i found out they have sold her and they would not tell me where she had gone. i think they sold her to a dealer as they seem a bit ashamed and i just dont understand why they wont tell me even an area to where she went.
i sold her too an older lady in buckland in the moor in devon she could be anywhere.
the thing is she seems very grumpy and not a nice mare at all if in a stressful environment but she is the sweetest most loving mare when you get to no her you can put a novice on her and she was bomb proof obviously her behaviour could have changed dependant what has happened.
 description:
Holstinexwarmblood
15.3
bay mare 
22years old
she does have a passport but obviously this could no longer be with her and her age may have been lied about and she may of had a name change. 
her passport name is marcasite but she was known as bubbles this is also on her passport.
she does have a bony lump on one of her hind legs and one cheek is bigger than the other and a different shape from a nasty fall when she was a foal, this can only be noticed if you really look for it.
before me she only had two owners we are worried as to where she is as she was very loved by us all if you have any info please get in touch i do have a picture if you think u might no her i can send it to you. thank u


----------



## sophie1981 (31 December 2012)

Can you post a pic? I'm looking for history on my horse so will keep an eye out xxx


----------



## vkh (31 December 2012)

i may sound silly but how do u post a picture on here and thank u x


----------



## sophie1981 (31 December 2012)

Lol not silly at all! I'm not too sure either but I posted links to my photobucket account xx


----------



## vkh (31 December 2012)

hi there are pictures of bubbles have a look on my profile let me no if you can see them x


----------



## flowerlady (31 December 2012)

vkh said:



			hi there are pictures of bubbles have a look on my profile let me no if you can see them x
		
Click to expand...


Can only see one pic of her head.  She looks lovely.  How long ago did you sell her to the people who have sold her on?


----------



## vkh (31 December 2012)

I sold her five years ago and the people I sold her to we are not to sure it was either this spring or last spring x


----------



## flowerlady (31 December 2012)

vkh said:



			I sold her five years ago and the people I sold her to we are not to sure it was either this spring or last spring x
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean they are not sure if they sold her this spring or last spring??


----------



## vkh (31 December 2012)

I don't no when they sold her I'm sure it was this spring x


----------



## vkh (31 December 2012)

It wasn't it was last spring I'm sure it was sorry getting confused


----------



## vkh (31 December 2012)

sorry realised it doesn't make a lot of sense i will explain my self better. the people i sold her too wouldn't say who they sold her too or when  all i no is that she was last seen in the field where she was kept in spring 2011 funnily enough the people i bought her from lived very close by so i got my info from them.


----------



## vkh (1 January 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5453 pictures of bubbles are on this link x


----------



## flowerlady (2 January 2013)

vkh said:



			sorry realised it doesn't make a lot of sense i will explain my self better. the people i sold her too wouldn't say who they sold her too or when  all i no is that she was last seen in the field where she was kept in spring 2011 funnily enough the people i bought her from lived very close by so i got my info from them.
		
Click to expand...

Would the passport agency be able to tell you if the horse is still alive?  Or could they pass a letter on to the new owners if you have her old passport name and number??


----------



## hayinamanger (2 January 2013)

I spent over 2 years searching for a mare I sold.  She was adverised within 2 weeks of leaving here, the buyer refused to speak to me.  I bored everyone to death with it on here and then, one day out of the blue, her new owner emailed me.  I had registered with Tracing Equines and the new owner, who had not been given her passport, registered with them and there were my posts and pictures of their horse.  Great result.  If you haven't already registered with Tracing Equines, do so now.  Good luck!


----------



## vkh (2 January 2013)

thank you for your help, i have contacted the passport agency the passport has not been updated unfortunatly but ive given them my contact details just in case! i will try horse trace thank you x


----------



## vkh (27 February 2013)

bump


----------

